# What can i have in this?



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

What can i put in a 12x8x8 glass tank with a Aquapro M380 filter?

Aquatic - Pumps, Filters & heaters - Aqua Pro internal filter M380, 7W, 40-60 l - UK Pet Shop Online. Dog Beds & Dog Toys, Cat Scratchers, Fish Tanks and Bird Cages from Chingford Pet

It doesn't have a lid but i can make one if needed?
Salamander, axolotl, newts, fish (tropical or cold-water species) or anything else?

Anyone have any suggestions? What else would i need for the suggested animal?
Thanks


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Take it that's inches?

If so, bit small for an axy or anything similar I'd say. What about sticking it under a good light and planting it up for cherry shrimp? They're cute, and little enough.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Take it that's inches?
> 
> If so, bit small for an axy or anything similar I'd say. What about sticking it under a good light and planting it up for cherry shrimp? They're cute, and little enough.


That's exactly what I recommended on his identical thread in amphibians. :2thumb: Good call. Dwarf shrimp are far better suited to tiny tanks than amphibians and the majority of fish.

Ade


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

or a goldfish


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> or a goldfish



only if it's dead.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

If you want fish, a trio of Endler Guppies will fit in there, providing you've got a decent filter and some live plants. TBH with shrimp they probably wouldn't live very long in such a small tank, they're generally quite delicate to water conditions.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Depends on the shrimp. Crystal reds, yep, they'd be a nono. But cherry shrimp, or at least the ones I've had, seem to be pretty indestructable.

I wouldn't go for endlers in that personally. Even though they're titchy, they'll produce more waste than shrimp, and that could cause problems. 
You're looking at 12 litres ish there. Endlers would be doable, just, but the amount of water changes you'd need to do alone would put me off bothering with fish. Loadsa plants and shrimp would be nice imo. And you may even get away with fortnightly changes if there are enough plants and they grow well enough.

Have a butchers at this, it's a good method for keeping shrimp and you don't even need the filter, although I'd use one just to keep the water moving.

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Depends on the shrimp. Crystal reds, yep, they'd be a nono. But cherry shrimp, or at least the ones I've had, seem to be pretty indestructable.
> 
> I wouldn't go for endlers in that personally. Even though they're titchy, they'll produce more waste than shrimp, and that could cause problems.
> You're looking at 12 litres ish there. Endlers would be doable, just, but the amount of water changes you'd need to do alone would put me off bothering with fish. Loadsa plants and shrimp would be nice imo. And you may even get away with fortnightly changes if there are enough plants and they grow well enough.
> ...


I can see where you're coming from, and agree, but from my personal experience anything other than Amano shrimp will die if not in a stable tank I.e. 60litre+ with mature water and routine water changes. And as the OP, to me, doesn't seem like your average hobbyist keeper, shrimp probably wouldn't appeal to them as they would rather have a pretty and easy to care for fish that's active and would look great on a desk or bedside table.

I'm not disagreeing with you - as I know it can be achieved using that method - but in this case, in my opinion, wouldn't recommend keeping shrimp.

To the OP - If you'd like to keep Endlers, get a decent external filter (to save volume inside the tank, about 10x turnover, i.e. 10L - 100LPH filter) regular water changes and small quantities of food and you should be fine.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thakyou all very much for your help - im looking into getting a proper nano tank with the shrimp and plants in and have been doing a lot of reading on it - i am not a novice fish keeper who wants a 'pretty' set up - ide rather study behaviour which is why i wanted the tank and some new and interesting critters to keep in it.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Thakyou all very much for your help - im looking into getting a proper nano tank with the shrimp and plants in and have been doing a lot of reading on it - i am not a novice fish keeper who wants a 'pretty' set up - ide rather study behaviour which is why i wanted the tank and some new and interesting critters to keep in it.
> Thanks for all the help.


Hi, 

Sorry if I caused offence. Generally, working in a fish shop, I get customers buying the smallest of tanks then expect to put angelfish in them, so sorry I thought the same of yourself. 

Its even better that you want shrimp, they're awesome creatures and will provide you with hours of fun. Just make sure you do a lot of research and have you tank mature before you add shrimp: victory: Also, look into some snail species too.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if I caused offence. Generally, working in a fish shop, I get customers buying the smallest of tanks then expect to put angelfish in them, so sorry I thought the same of yourself.
> 
> Its even better that you want shrimp, they're awesome creatures and will provide you with hours of fun. Just make sure you do a lot of research and have you tank mature before you add shrimp: victory: Also, look into some snail species too.


yeah i was thinking vampire crabs, shrimp, tropical puffer fish, bumblebee goby, or these catfish things which i forget the name of - not all together obviously - and some snails - i might go for a small community - they said i could have some corydoras with a few shrimp and some fish like a couple of lyretails guppies - the tank is quite big around - 25 litres, ive managed to find it online showroom
Ive got to buy it all and set it up yet. Im thinking bogwood and live plants with some java stone and some of the plant gravel stuff (forgot the name).
Ide liked a mixed community but am unsure what i want in it!!

And you caused no offense - im just indecisive so sound inexperienced - i did the majority of the fish-keeping in my youth and have forgotten bits and bobs - i was only 10-13 years old!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> yeah i was thinking vampire crabs, shrimp, tropical puffer fish, bumblebee goby, or these catfish things which i forget the name of - not all together obviously - and some snails - i might go for a small community - they said i could have some corydoras with a few shrimp and some fish like a couple of lyretails guppies - the tank is quite big around - 25 litres, ive managed to find it online showroom
> Ive got to buy it all and set it up yet. Im thinking bogwood and live plants with some java stone and some of the plant gravel stuff (forgot the name).
> Ide liked a mixed community but am unsure what i want in it!!
> 
> And you caused no offense - im just indecisive so sound inexperienced - i did the majority of the fish-keeping in my youth and have forgotten bits and bobs - i was only 10-13 years old!!


Sounds good, I'll reply more tomorrow as I'm knackered and off to bed now, but I wouldn't have puffers in a 25L, yes they're small but need a lot of room for a few!:2thumb: Everything else sounds great though.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Sounds good, I'll reply more tomorrow as I'm knackered and off to bed now, but I wouldn't have puffers in a 25L, yes they're small but need a lot of room for a few!:2thumb: Everything else sounds great though.


Lol thanks - any suggestions on which fish would be great!!!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,just because fish are small doesn't mean they don't need room to swim around.By the time you have a decent filter in the tank and plants or whatever you are putting in it there will be no room in that size tank for anything except a few shrimp.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Lol thanks - any suggestions on which fish would be great!!!


In my opinion, I'd recommend either Endler Guppies or Celestial Pearl Danios; perfect for small planted tanks.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Hi,just because fish are small doesn't mean they don't need room to swim around.By the time you have a decent filter in the tank and plants or whatever you are putting in it there will be no room in that size tank for anything except a few shrimp.


I am aware i can only have a few fish - they will have plenty of room to swim around. the bogwood is small and im getting 2 or 3 plants - considering its quite a 'big' nano tank i think ill be fine with 3 or 4 small fish.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> In my opinion, I'd recommend either Endler Guppies or Celestial Pearl Danios; perfect for small planted tanks.


They are such lovely little fish and nice colours too - ive been told not to bother having live plants in the tank as apparently you need to 'be experienced and it takes a lot of time and effort and equipment and they wont grow very well' - so im considering simply plastic plants


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> They are such lovely little fish and nice colours too - ive been told not to bother having live plants in the tank as apparently you need to 'be experienced and it takes a lot of time and effort and equipment and they wont grow very well' - so im considering simply plastic plants


Lies. To be honest it really depends on how high tec you want to be when it comes to live plants. With low lighting levels, that your tank I think has pre-built, I'd purchase some aquarium sand and place some root tabs and dose the water with 'plant food' which costs about £5 from any good fish supply shops. Then with your hardy plants you'll be fine. Though I'd recommend getting some nice pieces of drift wood and planting the likes of Java Fern and Anubias plants. With some endlers and some shrimp you'll have one awesome nano tank,:no1:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Lies. To be honest it really depends on how high tec you want to be when it comes to live plants. With low lighting levels, that your tank I think has pre-built, I'd purchase some aquarium sand and place some root tabs and dose the water with 'plant food' which costs about £5 from any good fish supply shops. Then with your hardy plants you'll be fine. Though I'd recommend getting some nice pieces of drift wood and planting the likes of Java Fern and Anubias plants. With some endlers and some shrimp you'll have one awesome nano tank,:no1:


Ok that sounds good - which types of plants? - i was told to get the JBL Manado natural substrate for the plants and top with gravel stuff?
I only want about 3 or maybe 4 plants, just enough for the fish to hide in. Im getting Java rock bits and i have a small piece of bogwood and i will try to find some driftwood pieces. 
I was looking at putting some moss put on the wood with string (it said i could do this in the manual i bought).
Do i need the extra CO2 kit for the plants or will they be ok without one?
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Ok that sounds good - which types of plants? - i was told to get the JBL Manado natural substrate for the plants and top with gravel stuff?
> I only want about 3 or maybe 4 plants, just enough for the fish to hide in. Im getting Java rock bits and i have a small piece of bogwood and i will try to find some driftwood pieces.
> I was looking at putting some moss put on the wood with string (it said i could do this in the manual i bought).
> Do i need the extra CO2 kit for the plants or will they be ok without one?
> Thanks so much for your help


Yep that all sounds great. Stick to plants like Vallis, Water Wisteria, basically your general plants you'll find in a pet shop or very cheap on eBay. For on the rocks and wood try tying moss and java fern. 

Now with Co2, you have low lighting so do not require it. For instance, if you purchased specific high output lighting for plants, the more light - more co2. So low light you don't need a pressurized system, but if you want you can make a DIY Co2 kit, which will save you over £100 on a TMC branded co2 kit.

Have a look here: DIY CO2 - an aquarium introduction including a recipe and diffusion methods


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Yep that all sounds great. Stick to plants like Vallis, Water Wisteria, basically your general plants you'll find in a pet shop or very cheap on eBay. For on the rocks and wood try tying moss and java fern.
> 
> Now with Co2, you have low lighting so do not require it. For instance, if you purchased specific high output lighting for plants, the more light - more co2. So low light you don't need a pressurized system, but if you want you can make a DIY Co2 kit, which will save you over £100 on a TMC branded co2 kit.
> 
> Have a look here: DIY CO2 - an aquarium introduction including a recipe and diffusion methods


Ok this is good - they have nano co2 kits for like £25 at the store, im guessing this is a crappy one seen as you say they cost a lot. I might not bother with thre co2, if the plants die ill just buy more


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Ok this is good - they have nano co2 kits for like £25 at the store, im guessing this is a crappy one seen as you say they cost a lot. I might not bother with thre co2, if the plants die ill just buy more


Yep that'll be more trouble than its worth. Stick to DIY, you'll have slow growth but they should stay alive aslong as you dose with the nutrient liquid I mentioned earlier: victory:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Yep that'll be more trouble than its worth. Stick to DIY, you'll have slow growth but they should stay alive aslong as you dose with the nutrient liquid I mentioned earlier: victory:


O ill get some nutrient stuuf and see how it all goes - i have to buy it and set it all up for ???? how long - 2 days - 2 weeks - 2 months - people vary on which it is. Im getting water from a mates established tank to help speed things up so how long should i wait?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> O ill get some nutrient stuuf and see how it all goes - i have to buy it and set it all up for ???? how long - 2 days - 2 weeks - 2 months - people vary on which it is. Im getting water from a mates established tank to help speed things up so how long should i wait?


The only way to be certain is to have a water test kit. The bacteria that keeps the dangerous levels at bay (this is called the cycle and is what you are waiting for when you first set your tank up) live in the filter sponges and gravel. If you can steal some of this, put them in your tank and in a week you should be fine, but still get a test kit as it'll help in the future too.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> The only way to be certain is to have a water test kit. The bacteria that keeps the dangerous levels at bay (this is called the cycle and is what you are waiting for when you first set your tank up) live in the filter sponges and gravel. If you can steal some of this, put them in your tank and in a week you should be fine, but still get a test kit as it'll help in the future too.


Ok i will do  - oh the days when dad used to set up my tank and i used to just buy pretty fish for it!! Im looking forward to the challenge though - hopefully i wont kill everything!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha. Everything has moved forward since then! I'd recommend just googling aquarium cycle and you'll get a lot of information.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Haha. Everything has moved forward since then! I'd recommend just googling aquarium cycle and you'll get a lot of information.


Im still doing my research - just getting a price list together for things so i can just order when the student loan comes in!!
And im trying to find small pretty fish


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Im still doing my research - just getting a price list together for things so i can just order when the student loan comes in!!
> And im trying to find small pretty fish


Ha ha, good thinking. When I get to my university years, Its so obvious my student loan will be spent on animal related things and I'll live off of Tesco Value spaghetti hoops:lol2:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Ha ha, good thinking. When I get to my university years, Its so obvious my student loan will be spent on animal related things and I'll live off of Tesco Value spaghetti hoops:lol2:


Yes this is me - i went from my mum forbidding animals to 2 snakes, a large stick insect, 2 spiders a hamster and now a fish tank!! - and i live off my dad's fridge!!
Are there any plants which will go in it which are not...well green - i mean like rotala is red - something which wont die in my crappy tank though.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Yes this is me - i went from my mum forbidding animals to 2 snakes, a large stick insect, 2 spiders a hamster and now a fish tank!! - and i live off my dad's fridge!!
> Are there any plants which will go in it which are not...well green - i mean like rotala is red - something which wont die in my crappy tank though.


Haha awesome. 

Now this is why many people go into high lighted systems with expensive CO2, as for the red color in plants, you need high light.

So unfortunately, you're stuck with the green.:whip:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Haha awesome.
> 
> Now this is why many people go into high lighted systems with expensive CO2, as for the red color in plants, you need high light.
> 
> So unfortunately, you're stuck with the green.:whip:


lol ok green i can live with - im doing research and it saya that java moss and java fern is ok, crypts, vallis and anubias can all grow in low light very slowly - is this correct.
And i need to start soaking my bogwood don't i?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> lol ok green i can live with - im doing research and it saya that java moss and java fern is ok, crypts, vallis and anubias can all grow in low light very slowly - is this correct.
> And i need to start soaking my bogwood don't i?


Yep everything right there. One thing I'll mention with crypts is that when you place them in the water, they'll 'burn' away, but will re-grow quickly. Its a sort of way that the plant adapts to new water conditions.

And I would yes.:lol2: Though the orange tinge that the wood releases can look really nice in a planted tank:mf_dribble:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Yep everything right there. One thing I'll mention with crypts is that when you place them in the water, they'll 'burn' away, but will re-grow quickly. Its a sort of way that the plant adapts to new water conditions.
> 
> And I would yes.:lol2: Though the orange tinge that the wood releases can look really nice in a planted tank:mf_dribble:


I would have just bunged the blooming wood in had i not just seen that you have to soak it - silly me, it has been a long time 
How many endlers guppies would make themhapy - do they need a set number like neon tetras which apparently like 5 or more?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I would have just bunged the blooming wood in had i not just seen that you have to soak it - silly me, it has been a long time
> How many endlers guppies would make themhapy - do they need a set number like neon tetras which apparently like 5 or more?


They're generally fine on their own but i'd recommend these ratios: 1:2, 2:4, 3:6..... male:female.: victory:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> They're generally fine on their own but i'd recommend these ratios: 1:2, 2:4, 3:6..... male:female.: victory:


Ok thats great - ive got some gravel to top my plant soil substrate stuff but its been in a goldfish tank - do i boil it? bake it? scrub it? or will it be ok. 
I cant find the stuff anywhere and it looks real nice!!
Bumlebee goby and dwarf puffers - yes or no in my tank? - they are the ones i wanted initially.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok puffers i have to keep in their own don't i and gobys like extra salt so ide have to have them on their own - what about a pictus catfish - a little one?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Ok puffers i have to keep in their own don't i and gobys like extra salt so ide have to have them on their own - what about a pictus catfish - a little one?


Puffers are okay, but larger space will stop any fighting. It's a little confusing with BB gobies as some species are found in fresh, others brackish, but you never know what species your buying as they look very similar. If I was you I'd just get one puffer, and some snails if you really want one.: victory:

Pictus get roughly about 5", forgot what size tank you have? Looking something over 80Litres tbh.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

How about a male siamese fighter with a cory, 2 dwarf frogs and some minnows/tetras/platies? - i found a site which says this would work and i like the idea 
I used to have my fighter in with my breeding guppies and frogs when i was little.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Puffers are okay, but larger space will stop any fighting. It's a little confusing with BB gobies as some species are found in fresh, others brackish, but you never know what species your buying as they look very similar. If I was you I'd just get one puffer, and some snails if you really want one.: victory:
> 
> Pictus get roughly about 5", forgot what size tank you have? Looking something over 80Litres tbh.


Ok so maybe 1 puffer - and maybe not gobys. Its 25 litre i think - 30cm cube basically.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> How about a male siamese fighter with a cory, 2 dwarf frogs and some minnows/tetras/platies? - i found a site which says this would work and i like the idea
> I used to have my fighter in with my breeding guppies and frogs when i was little.


Male fighters work well with frogs. Then I'd get a pair of platies, but not any corys as they prefer to live in groups of 6 or more. Have you looked into getting some Otto catfish?


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Male fighters work well with frogs. Then I'd get a pair of platies, but not any corys as they prefer to live in groups of 6 or more. Have you looked into getting some Otto catfish?


Yeah they were on my list - could i have those with the rest of that tank?
Are they easy to get hold of? We dont have many good fish shops here and i dont think people send fish in the post lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Yeah they were on my list - could i have those with the rest of that tank?
> Are they easy to get hold of? We dont have many good fish shops here and i dont think people send fish in the post lol


Yeh they should be fine. Well i've seen them in Pets at home, and stock them at work so I think they're pretty available. 

Direct Tropicals - Buy Tropical Fish Online! :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Yeh they should be fine. Well i've seen them in Pets at home, and stock them at work so I think they're pretty available.
> 
> Direct Tropicals - Buy Tropical Fish Online! :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


someone recently got 'done' for doing this!!!!
I thought it was illegal therefore!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to note, it's not true that all red plants need high light. Red nymphae, echinodorus osiris and cryptocoryne wendtii 'red' will all grow in low light, low tech tanks. Heck, for years I grew ammania senegalensis under 2 30 watt T8s.

As to recommending otos to a beginner, not the best move. They tend to already be starving to death when you buy them, and require very careful acclimation, and then need properly feeding, not just chucking fish flake.

Ade


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Perfectly legal if sent via next day or same day couriers I.e TNT.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just to note, it's not true that all red plants need high light. Red nymphae, echinodorus osiris and cryptocoryne wendtii 'red' will all grow in low light, low tech tanks. Heck, for years I grew ammania senegalensis under 2 30 watt T8s.
> 
> As to recommending otos to a beginner, not the best move. They tend to already be starving to death when you buy them, and require very careful acclimation, and then need properly feeding, not just chucking fish flake.
> 
> Ade


Really? I never knew that. I'm not into planted aquariums, but was told that only red colour come from high light! I'm proved wrong. Will have to google some of those plants.

Yes, of course, forgot to mention that. Make sure when you get any Otos you have the tank mature for about 6 months with plenty of Algae growing:2thumb:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Really? I never knew that. I'm not into planted aquariums, but was told that only red colour come from high light! I'm proved wrong. Will have to google some of those plants.
> 
> Yes, of course, forgot to mention that. Make sure when you get any Otos you have the tank mature for about 6 months with plenty of Algae growing:2thumb:


Ok thanks both of you - ill look into the red plants 
Otos i like but i will wait then - will they eat those sinkable algae wafers too? or will they just eat algae when my tank is more mature?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's surprising really just what you can grow if you get CO2 and ferts right.  In many ways, these are more important than the light, the light just drives up the need for these. I actually have a pic of that old tank when it was running with just 2 30 watt T8s (1 ZooMed Ultra Sun, 1 ZooMed FloraSun) over it (180 litre tank, 18 inches high...):-










I was using DIY CO2 and dosing a trace fertiliser daily. It's a common belief these days though that this that and the other need really bright light. 

Just to add to your advice re the otos, another tip, make sure any you buy have nice plump bellies and not concave ones. 

Ade


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, it's surprising really just what you can grow if you get CO2 and ferts right.  In many ways, these are more important than the light, the light just drives up the need for these. I actually have a pic of that old tank when it was running with just 2 30 watt T8s (1 ZooMed Ultra Sun, 1 ZooMed FloraSun) over it (180 litre tank, 18 inches high...):-
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I like the reddish plants in the centre.
Plump little otos, got it  - my bf bought a albino bristlenose and she is a bit concave, she gonna pop her little clogs soon?
Can you get green fighters?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep I've seen some! I've got one thats a turquoise colour with red fin 'roots'. Beautiful fish.


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

_jake_ said:


> Yep I've seen some! I've got one thats a turquoise colour with red fin 'roots'. Beautiful fish.


hmm ide like a green one  
Thanks for all your help you have been great


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> hmm ide like a green one
> Thanks for all your help you have been great


No problem: victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> I like the reddish plants in the centre.
> Plump little otos, got it  - my bf bought a albino bristlenose and she is a bit concave, she gonna pop her little clogs soon?
> Can you get green fighters?


I'd recommend popping a thick slice of cucumber in tehre for her. Something else you can try is take a frozen pea and warm it with your hand until you can pop the clear shell of it, then drop it in, she may like it.

Ade


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'd recommend popping a thick slice of cucumber in tehre for her. Something else you can try is take a frozen pea and warm it with your hand until you can pop the clear shell of it, then drop it in, she may like it.
> 
> Ade


What she eats peas? - i didn't know that - i suppose i ahve bee reading that you can feed some veggies to some. She is my boyfriends, i just named her - she is tiny, about an inch and quite skinny - not that we could tell in the shop. Ill tell him to do it if it will be good for her - the tank is only a few weeks old, maybe there isnt enough algea for her to eat, she is in with 2 loaches too - maybe they don't share!
Thanks


----------

